# Oscilador y filtro pasabandas de 10 Megahertz



## genizai (Ene 31, 2007)

Bueno me gustaria si alguien me podria echar la mano con este diseño, es que la verdad no tengo ni idea de como hacer el diseño  ops: de antemano gracias


----------



## mabauti (Feb 1, 2007)

checa aqui el tema de osciladores:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wien_bridge_oscillator
o quiza lo mas sencillo sea con cristales

para el filtro pasabanda , ¿cuales son las frecuencias de corte?
checa aqui para filtros activos:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filtro_activo

10Megahercios se me hace mucho, tal ves quisiste decir 1MHz?


----------



## genizai (Oct 12, 2007)

Disculpa la tardanza de mi respuesta, pues resolví el problema, la frecuencia de corte si era de 10 megas, solo que no recuerdo en este momento de cuanto era la frecuancia de corte del circuito.
Gracias.


----------



## GUIMAPA (Oct 17, 2008)

Si deseas hacer un filtro a una frecuencia de 10Mhz, necesitaras realizar el diseño con filtro pasivo, lo cual aumenta la complejidad a la hora de realizar el diseño. Puedes utilizar la herramienta Matlab, ya que matematicamente puedes determinar la respuesta de salida con referencia a una frecuencia a la entrada.


----------

